
Cool URIs Don't Change - account42
https://www.w3.org/Provider/Style/URI
======
rurcliped
They're ignoring the truncation problem. If I tell someone to look at the
[https://w3.org/something/6287297](https://w3.org/something/6287297) URL, is
that really correct, or did I botch a copy/paste of the
[https://w3.org/something/62872975](https://w3.org/something/62872975) URL? I
understand that
[https://w3.org/something/62872975.xml](https://w3.org/something/62872975.xml)
isn't optimal because XML might die. Is there a future-proof AND truncation-
resistant approach, like always using
[https://w3.org/something/62872975.end](https://w3.org/something/62872975.end)
regardless of the content type?

------
dang
2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11712449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11712449)

2012:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4154927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4154927)

2011:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2492566](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2492566)

2008 ("I just noticed that this classic piece of advice has never been
directly posted to HN."):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=175199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=175199)

